# RGianelli, struck with full force...



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

and humbled this simple man.

Unreal strike. Gobstopping. Head spinning...

Read more here:

RGianelli nuked me into...

CD


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome hit!! Great selection of smokes there!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great hit


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

I think I felt the aftershocks all the way in Pageland.
Very massive hit!!!!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Hit!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great hit!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very generous.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow that's one of the best I've seen. They are all really good smokes. I think that should fill the humi for a few weeks. Great hit. BOOOOMMM!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Do I hear uncle :lol: Great hit


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow! Incredible hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome set of smokes there!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man that is a rad hit dood !! wow !! you got smashed


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great stuff!!super send out!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's not a hit, that's ragin war


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

smackdown


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

nice nuke - that is outta control - is your neighborhood still in one piece?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

There is some California Love for you


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chris -
Rob has given you a major ass whoopin--hard to top that devastation


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome hit, Rob.

CD - you've had this coming...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty :dribble: enjoy.....


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

OH wow!!! Another great strike!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome hit!!! Thats mind blowing, loss of words... just.. great!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> I think I felt the aftershocks all the way in Pageland.
> Very massive hit!!!!!!!


I was wondering what happened --- I felt it also--Very nice!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW, what a hit


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow what a hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW!! You had it come'n tho! great job


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats a huge hit.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------

